# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  ORD Solutions

## LambdaFF

Hi everyone
So apparently there are at least 50 ORD MH3000 v1 out there... how goes it ?

And, the v2 just came out of the woods as well, branded ROVA3D. More details there : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...quid-cooled-3d

----------

